# mkIV golf R32 tacho(cluster) in 1.8T GTI '00



## RSImkIV (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello everyone! i am a new member and i wonder how can i install to my 1.8T mkIV '00 Golf, a cluster from R32 (300km/h). My cluster has no MFA or FIS. I have seen the R32 cluster in 1.8T but Greek mechanics says that it can't be done. Any ideas, anyone please :confuse

_Modified by RSImkIV at 10:41 AM 2-24-2009_


_Modified by RSImkIV at 10:42 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## DG NEMESIS (Jan 18, 2008)

im wondering the same thing


----------



## GTI71806 (Jun 26, 2008)

im sure as hell the greek mechanics are wrong..
cmon now, i know someone must have a way to do this...


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (GTI71806)*

theres lots of info about this in the mkiv forum. (probably archived)
You will need vagcom first of all. 
Second, you're new (r32) cluster will have to have zero miles on it (there are people somewhere here that can reset it for you) 
Third, you will need the skc number for the cluster which is not anywhere on it, the dealer used to give them out (they have to call germany with all the info from the cluster to get this number) but i've heard it's getting harder to get this from them.
Then comes the easy part, Installing it with vag-com.
Have fun


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: mkIV golf R32 tacho(cluster) in 1.8T GTI '00 (RSImkIV)*

Check out this DIY: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3568883
It can be done. You will have to wire a few things like a MFA stalk and outside temp. sensor. There's also a good DIY thread on tdiclub.com. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

